# Mail et les notes



## Jeffouille (2 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Depuis le passage à SL (10.6.2), les notes apparaissent dans toutes les boites de réception de Mail (version 4.2).
Comment faire pour ne les faire apparaitre que dans l'onglet Notes (comme sous 10.5) ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## davy#3 (2 Décembre 2009)

dans Mail, 
Préférences > Compte > Comportement des BAL 
et tu décoches "Afficher les notes dans la boite de réception"


*Note du modo :* et tu lis cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", et à l'avenir, tu vas poser tes questions dans le forum adéquat, "Applications" n'est pas un "fourre tout" !

On déménage.


----------



## Jeffouille (3 Décembre 2009)

davy#3 a dit:


> dans Mail,
> Préférences > Compte > Comportement des BAL
> et tu décoches "Afficher les notes dans la boite de réception"



Merci, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais   



modo a dit:


> *Note du modo :* et tu lis cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", et à l'avenir, tu vas poser tes questions dans le forum adéquat, "Applications" n'est pas un "fourre tout" !
> 
> On déménage.



Avec un "s'il te plait", ca passe mieux.


----------



## morpion69 (22 Décembre 2009)

davy#3 a dit:


> dans Mail,
> Préférences > Compte > Comportement des BAL
> et tu décoches "Afficher les notes dans la boite de réception"



Et merci de ma part aussi


----------



## gobananas (14 Octobre 2011)

davy#3 a dit:


> dans Mail,
> Préférences > Compte > Comportement des BAL
> et tu décoches "Afficher les notes dans la boite de réception"
> 
> ...



Cest marrant depuis le passage 10.7.2 iCould, 
meme en decochant la case, les notes apparaisent qd meme ds boite de reception !
Bref ca buggue !


----------



## McBacon (18 Novembre 2011)

gobananas a dit:


> Cest marrant depuis le passage 10.7.2 iCould,
> meme en decochant la case, les notes apparaisent qd meme ds boite de reception !
> Bref ca buggue !



Il faut décocher dans chacun des comptes y compris celui d'iCloud.


----------



## lamya2 (19 Juin 2012)

Salut tout le monde,

Eh bien déjà merci pour vos réponses au topic qui m'ont bien aidé sous mail
Je suis finalement passé sous Thunderbird et j'ai le même problème, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait la solution ? J'ai regardé un peu partout dans paramètres des comptes et paramètres tout court et je n'arrive pas à trouver comment faire pour masquer les notes... si quelqu'un veut bien m'aider svp ce serait cool !

Merci beaucoup par avance de votre aide !


----------



## Madmac (6 Septembre 2012)

McBacon a dit:


> Il faut décocher dans chacun des comptes y compris celui d'iCloud.



grazie mille...
danke schoene
thank you


----------



## ninours (7 Septembre 2012)

cool merci


----------

